# Broke my Bell Helmet



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Went over thew bars yesterday and landed right on my head! Helmet is dented in two places and the foam is cracked inside. It's a Bell Slant.

The helmet definitely did it's job and wearing it was the difference between continuing happily on my ride or some serious damage! A concussion and stitches we're probably a minimum! Consider me sold on always wearing the helmet.

Anyway, my question is I thought most manufacturers had a helmet swap program where you could send in your damaged helmet for a reduced cost replacement. Seems I read about it somewhere before. I did a search on herer but didn't find a good link.

Their FAQ's don't mention a replacement program:
http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/faq.asp


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Nevermind... just found it. It's in the users manual. Page 7. I'll post it in case anyone else needs it. Hmmm, did I save my receipt?

http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/downloads/Bell_Bike_OwnersManual_USCAN.pdf

Crash Replacement Policy
Bell is interested in your safety and in advancing the state-of-the-art in head protection. If your helmet is involved in an accident you may obtain a replacement from Bell by doing the following:

For U.S. Customers:
1. Send the following:
a. The damaged helmet (prepaid);
b. A copy of your dated cash register receipt;
c. A letter describing your accident in as much detail as possible; and
d. A check for $35.00 for Fusion In-Mold helmets or a check for $20.00 for non-Fusion helmets

2. Send to:
Bell Sports, Inc.
Consumer Service
1924 County Road, 3000 North
Rantoul, Illinois 61866-9512


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

cobi said:


> Their FAQ's don't mention a replacement program:
> http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/faq.asp


It's probably a good thing that crash replacement didn't make the list of frequently asked questions....


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow!!

This story has a happy ending.

I always wonder, though, how many people keep their receipts?


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Dang it, I can't find my receipt. Guess, I'll save the NEXT one. Oh well, money well spent!


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I found it is often times easier to just buy a new helmet when you factor in shipping the old helmet, paying the replacement fee, and waiting for the replacement to come. YMMV.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BELL-SLANT-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-HELMET-WHITE-M-L-XL-LARGE-NEW_W0QQitemZ310142958149QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4835f5fa45&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I might just get that one!


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

cobi said:


> Thanks for the link! I might just get that one!


Psssst look at the shipping cost.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Psssst look at the shipping cost.


Doh! I didn't notice that. Wasn't ebay supposed to be cracking down on ridiculous shipping fees?


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw that. But even with shipping it's $20 cheaper than I bought it for in town a month ago for.


----------



## gosser66 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Bell MTB Helmet Crash Replacement Program*



cobi said:


> Went over thew bars yesterday and landed right on my head! Helmet is dented in two places and the foam is cracked inside. It's a Bell Slant.
> 
> The helmet definitely did it's job and wearing it was the difference between continuing happily on my ride or some serious damage! A concussion and stitches we're probably a minimum! Consider me sold on always wearing the helmet.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is old, but it may be useful for others searching it now.
Bell's program is updated from what they say on their web site. In order to take advantage of the program, all that is needed is a phone call to their C/S at 800-456-2355, and provide the serial # & mfg. date code printed on the stickers inside the helmet. The date code on my helmet was already rubbed away, but not a problem. The program gives 30% discount off of MSRP, and no tax or shipping is charged, and you don't need to ship them your damaged helmet. Shipping is from Illinois, so takes up to four days depending on your state. WIthout having to ship the damaged helmet, or have to pay shipping or tax on the replacement makes it a worthwhile deal. Otherwise, I was just going to trash the damaged helmet and move on...


----------

